# is there a proper place to mount a fire extinguisher ?



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Just wondered if there is a right and wrong place to install one. By the exit door ? Behind the driver ? high up for a quick grab in an emergency etc.
What have you all done ??


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I wasnt sure either so I mounted mine by the hob and the drivers door. I can therefore reach it while cooking or from outside without having to go passed a fire.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Having witnessed a van go up in flames in what seemed seconds, I would put it near the exit door, but most probably be thankful to just get out and let it burn, 
It is insured!

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/20-motorhome-chitchat/134137-fire-stourport.html


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Near the kitchen, that's the most likely place for a fire to start, in the self build we had two, one at the front and one near the back doors, this van will be getting two as well, one near the cab, and one in the kitchen which is at the back, for what they cost it's very cheap peace of mind, there is also the possibility of one not being enough.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Like Andrew and Graham, just inside the habitation door. It fits nicely by the hinge side in its bracket, resting on the floor.

Same reasons as already stated. If there is a fire it's likely to be in the kitchen, and ours is an end kitchen design so it seems logical to have the extinguisher near there. I think I would probably dive outside at once, then have a quick look to see if it was sensible to fight the fire. If "Yes", the extinguisher is easy to reach from outside.

If not, I wonder how fast I can run at my age??

Dave


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> .....................
> 
> If not, I wonder how fast I can run at my age??
> 
> Dave


Probably faster than you think.:smile2:


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm with the 'near the habitation exit door' and the fire blanket next to the hob. Many years ago I was recommended to put it by whichever exit point I was likely to use. However, given how quickly the motorhomes go up in smoke, I doubt it'll be of any use except for possibly an engine fire or someone else's BBQ in which case the extinguisher is probably in the wrong place!


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

In every Pilote I've had (5 so far ) there has been a factory fitted extinguisher and be it low profile or A class right or left hand drive, it has always been fitted at the front right hand side, whether or not there was a door there.


.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Mine is midships in the wardrobe, we have got an exit either end of the van so for us it seems to be the best place to assist an exit. Plan is to get as far away as possible, I will grab a pen on the way for the insurance claim.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Mine is inside the gas bottle cupboard accessed from outside.
I figure get out first and then if time turn gas bottle off and grab extinguisher.

Ray.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

autostratus said:


> Probably faster than you think.:smile2:


Wot, with his knees?

Of course, being a goody goody I have a fire blanket as well. T'is mounted right by the cooker and next to the exit and just above the fire extinguisher.

I am also looking for a very small red bucket for use on C&CC sites.

Please, if anyone throws water on a fat fire in my van please expect a fairly violent response.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

This subject crops up every so often, general common sense would be a blanket next to the cooker, an ext. by the exit. The major rule is to get everyone out first, then look at the fire to see if it can be controlled or not.


cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Mine's by the exit door, handy to grab whether you're in or out


tony


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Not sure where mine is - I'm know I've got one so I would probably have to get the handbook out to check in the event that it was needed.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I notice that no one has mentioned shouting out FIRE FIRE when out of the vehicle to alert others.Or set off the vehicle alarm.

cabby


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

cabby said:


> This subject crops up every so often, general common sense would be a blanket next to the cooker, an ext. by the exit. The major rule is to get everyone out first, then look at the fire to see if it can be controlled or not.
> 
> cabby


Agree cabby, we have one along with a fire extinguisher and two fire and two carbon monoxide alarms. The priority would be to get out and if possible with money. Fighting the fire would be secondary, and I question if I really would want a fire damaged van. I once put out a boat fire, and it took over 40 x 5lbs fire extinguisher, luckily we had them at hand:serious:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

peribro said:


> Not sure where mine is - I'm know I've got one so I would probably have to get the handbook out to check in the event that it was needed.


It's a red thing bit like a flask > > >

Sorry Peter, bet you were expecting that :wink2::wink2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Mine is inside the gas bottle cupboard accessed from outside.
> I figure get out first and then if time turn gas bottle off and grab extinguisher.
> 
> Ray.


Ray

What happens if you do not have a chance to grab the key to the gas locker?

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Ray
> 
> What happens if you do not have a chance to grab the key to the gas locker?
> 
> Geoff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

No,surely it is more like a huge WHOOSH.>>

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> No,surely it is more like a huge WHOOSH.>>
> 
> cabby


Wouldn't know mate, I'd be well up the road with my phone cam on > >


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Q. Dear Marge, is there a proper place to mount a fire extinguisher ?

A. One should mount one's fire extinguisher in private and it's best not mentioned in polite society.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Ray
> What happens if you do not have a chance to grab the key to the gas locker Geoff


I will be running as fast as I can drag the wife.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> I will be running as fast as I can drag the wife.
> 
> Ray.


M aybe you do not need an extinguisher then Ray:wink2::smile2:

Geoff


----------

